

Does the Internets know my password? - dagrz
http://shouldichangemypassword.com/

======
mjdwitt
This is definitely paranoia-inducing. It had a record of one of my addresses
from December 2010.

~~~
paxswill
Probably the Gawker penetration. The dates of the data sets are listed below
the email entry.

